# Durst C35 enlarger



## bantor

I just bought a durst c35 enlarger, The lens is a 50mm Durst neotaron, and i was wondering what you all thought about it, is it any good, or was it a tragic waste of money?

thanks for the help

-bantor


----------



## ksmattfish

Durst is a main brand name in enlargers; I'm sure it will work fine.  The "neotaron" sounds a little suspicious.    Look for a 50mm Schneider Componon, El Nikkor, Fuji, or Rodenstock.  They are almost giving them away if used.


----------



## Don Simon

Or Minolta Rokkor


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The Neotaron was the Durst 'cheapie'. If you want to get the most out of the enlarger and your negs get a quality lens get one of the ones named by KSMattfish or a Minolta. I own a Durst with EL Nikkors.

Schneider also made lenses for Durst - the manufacturer should be marked on it somewhere.


----------



## bantor

I definatly need a new lens, i have been using it for a month or so now, and when i look through it, it is filthy, there is no way to clean it, but i am just playing around still so i guess i can wait to buy a new sweet lens


----------

